# Factors affecting successful CRS breeding



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

I would like to understand the factors leading to proper growth breeding moulting better coloring in CRS. If it involves food, proper tank water maintenence, right water parameters, temp./cooling methods, cleaning debris, plants, tank oxygen, light, etc. 
Can the experts who have bred CRS successfully shed some light on their routine of taking care of the CRS.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi Jessi, I am not an expert in fact I had the hardest time getting ANY CRS to breed for me....tried it 2 times and lost all of them 

Then after I picked up the Fluval Stratum soil that just came out, I set up a 12 gallon square tank with a HOB filter and sponge filter, put a large centre piece of dragon lace rock in the middle and a couple of river bed stones for algae to grow on, no heater...water is at 71f.

Placed 3 Tiger Tooth CRS, 4 Hinos and 2 Mosuras in this tank. Left them alone, kept the water topped up, didn't vacumm or change it out at all, fed them Excel, Bio Plus, Hikari shrimp cuisine and Hikari algae wafers every other day and alternated the food. Within one month one of my TT was berried, then I noticed about a week later my Hino was berried and finally another week later one of my Mosuras was berried! YAY 

I have been dosing the tank with Eros every other week, and feeding Gravidas and Bio Plus to them, the babies hatched out and first lot were mix of 3 Band (A) and TT...next batch was mostly Hinos, and the last one I have Hinos and 3 Mosuras that I can see so far. I counted 50+ babies so far! 

Now I just looked in again and My Hino and Mosura are both berried again! 

Someone in my tank is a very BUSY BOY! 

I think you can read from this that sometimes less is better....if all water parameters are good PH 6.6-6.8 which is what they seem to like, no ammonia to speak off, eating good, then just dose with Eros and watch what happens....Im sure you will have berried females in no time at all.

Hey if *I can do it *anyone can! Keep us posted!

PS: I have moss, subwassertang and some hornwort floating on the water. Light is just simple aquarium hood light, and I have it on 12 hours per day. I only top up the water I don't change it out unless I have any ammonia show up (which I don't) I use Amquel + in my water, and add some Montmorillionite Clay in the water top up, just a tiny amount and stir it around so its dissolved, it will cloud the tank water for a bit, but then clears up and the shrimps eat it off the rocks.

I have algae growing on the rocks, and on 2 sides of my tank which I leave there for the babies to eat. My babies are growing very fast now, so the food must be to their liking.


----------



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

Anna I did the same left them alone I already have 2 berried CRS.
I don't have Mosura Eros just feed Shirakura Ebidama special, Mosura, Blood worms, White pellets, they fast once a week,feed only what they consume in an hour or two I remove the leftovers, change water 4.5 litres once a week. 
Temp.is 23 degrees, Fluval stratum for shrimp. My tank is 24 Litres net. Light is on for 8 hrs but they're active in dark.


----------

